# Working Part time in Emirates Group, is it worth it?



## krizza (Oct 26, 2012)

I received an offer to work part time as a ground crew member in Emirates. According to their terms, I will be working for only 120 hours a month. I calculated the salary I will be getting for 120hrs and it's very low. 

Is there a possibility that I will be working for more than 120 hours they mentioned? Is it a good idea to accept the offer? Cos I'm thinking that maybe it will be easier for me to apply for other positions within emirates once I'm hired.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you had a look at pprunes? You may find some useful information on the cabin crew section?


----------

